# How far/fast/long does your hedgie wheel?



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So, I have set up bike pedometers on each of my hedgies wheels. I entered 957 milimeters as the size of the wheel (cake top wheel, 12 inches diameter).
Here are my results for the first night: We will see if these are totally off.

ZOEY: Didn't wheel at all. I checked & her wheel is fine & the pedometer is working.  Will have to keep an eye on her. It is, however, one of Reaper's wheels & the sensor is a little farther away from the magnet than Cholla's CSW wheel.

CHOLLA: OK, tell me if this is crazy. He did 4 1/2 hours. Average speed of 2.9 & a total of 13.63 miles?!!??? :shock: I must have done something wrong. I can't believe he ran that much. If so, than I am a sorry, sad lump of a human. If my hedgie can run a 1/2 marathon & I can't make myself go around the block.  

For those of you who keep track, feel free to post what your hedgie usually does. I think it would be interesting to know.
Edit: I had kilometers instead of miles.  Actually ran 8.47 miles.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

how do you set that up? would love to know how much holly runs a night


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Go Zoey, go zoey!!  It does seem high but I totally believe it, they can be determined little runners, grats to Zoey. Don't feel bad though cause 13 miles puts me to shame as well because I can't find the motivation to go around the block either, especially with the heat lol 

I would love to set one of those up for my little Sandra because she loves running and is one of those hedgies that don't care who is around because she is gonna do what she planned to do lol It would be interesting to know how much Loken runs too because I know he runs some but he won't do it in front of everyone and he is super tidy so there is no way to gage it on the mess left in the morning. I have only caught him in the act a handful of times


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Here's a link to the pages that show the pedometer & how to put it together. I was amazed at how easy it was, especially with Larry's wheel. Has a little slot the post on the magnet fits into perfectly.

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=80

I think there has been a bit of inflation, however, because the same pedometer @ my walmart cost $15. But I still think it's well worth it. Especially if it will help you track their distance & time for health reasons.

I am so excited to be continually learning new things about these amazing citters. If Cholla did indeed run 13+ miles, he has my complete respect. No wonder all he wants to do is sleep on us. :lol:

edited to correct link


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't have a pedometer on Herc's wheel, but he runs for at least 2-3 hours a night.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

When we had guests & moved Cholla into our room, I was amazed at how much he ran @ night. The only sounds I heard were the pitter patter of running hedgie feet & the loud "crunch, crunch, crunch" of a hedgie who eats with his mouth open. :lol: Thank goodness I slept through most of it!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJM said:


> When we had guests & moved Cholla into our room, I was amazed at how much he ran @ night. The only sounds I heard were the pitter patter of running hedgie feet & the loud "crunch, crunch, crunch" of a hedgie who eats with his mouth open. :lol: Thank goodness I slept through most of it!


Haha, that's all we hear at night! Crunch crunch crunch, wheel wheel wheel, sometimes the pushing of a tp tube, repeat until exhausted!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

OK. I am officially bewildered & amazed & in total awe of Cholla. I reset the pedometer last night. Re-entered the wheel info & everything, just in case I had made a mistake the first time. Nope. My little man is a marathon running fiend! Here's last night's figures...
Distance - 8.08
Max speed - 4.1 mph
Time - 4 hours & 32 minutes.

Zoey, however, only spent 32 seconds on the wheel, but she got up to 4.4 mph. 

I think that this is really good to know. I am going to try & cover Zoey's cage tonight & see if total darkness helps. She's in the office & there's a street light outside. Maybe that's the problem. But now that I know, we can try different things & see what works. Or maybe nothing is wrong & she just takes after me! :lol:

*edited to correct kilometers to miles


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, well. Here's another example of how wonderful & helpful this site is. From reading other posts, you find that some hedgies will not run on their wheels unless it is totally dark. We discovered last night that Zoey is that way. 
She is currently in the office, under quarantine from Cholla intil her 30 days are up. There's a streetlight at the front of our house, so it would shine a bit in through the curtains. 
Ever since we installed the pedometer, we noticed that she hardly ran at all. 32 seconds the other night. 
We covered her cage up last night, so she would have complete darkness. Here's the results:
Distance - 2.34 miles
Max speed -4.2 mph
Total time: 2 hours & 8 minutes.

Obviously, 2+ hours is much, much better than 32 seconds. Thank you guys very much for all the help. Larry - help with the pedometer on the wheel. Puffers - help figuring out that Zoey needs complete darkness. A running hedgie is a happy hedgie! And a happy hedgie is a happy hedgie-mommy!!  *edit spelling*
*edited to correct kilometers to miles


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Wow those are impressive stats! Now I am curious about my hedgie's running ability...I can't for another person to ask me, "So what does a hedgehog do?" so I can tell them that hedgehog's run half marathons (which, incidentally, my mother is training for. She's doing a benefit for luekemia and lymphoma run in San Francisco this October).


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Good for your Mom! That's awesome. Maybe she could train with Phinneus? :lol:


----------



## goodbyemailbox (Aug 10, 2010)

@PJM

Hi, I set up my wheel with the same settings that you used (957) because i found those on the site somewhere under a thread about bike odometers and that was the recommended size. After the first night, it showed that my hedgie ran about 9 miles and i was blown away. I couldn't believe it. Then I started questioning it because it seemed like a lot. I decided to double check the math, and 12 inches equates to 304mm. So my results were getting multiplied over 3 times as much as what he was really running. I reset the meter and entered 304 as the wheel diameter and it shows that he has been averaging around 2-4 miles a night. That's not to say that your hedgie can't run 13 miles in a night, but the inches to mm calculation for a 12' wheel should be 304.

Just an fyi.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woops! I knew it was too good to be true!
Sorry guys - I had the pedometer set to kilometers instead of miles. That changes 13 kilometers per night to actually only 8. 
Still better than I do!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

goodbyemailbox said:


> @PJM
> 
> Hi, I set up my wheel with the same settings that you used (957) because i found those on the site somewhere under a thread about bike odometers and that was the recommended size. After the first night, it showed that my hedgie ran about 9 miles and i was blown away. I couldn't believe it. Then I started questioning it because it seemed like a lot. I decided to double check the math, and 12 inches equates to 304mm. So my results were getting multiplied over 3 times as much as what he was really running. I reset the meter and entered 304 as the wheel diameter and it shows that he has been averaging around 2-4 miles a night. That's not to say that your hedgie can't run 13 miles in a night, but the inches to mm calculation for a 12' wheel should be 304.
> 
> Just an fyi.


I did make a mistake - but it was using kilometers instead of miles.  Woops.
I have made the correction in the odometers. But that still is 8 miles a night. I agree, it still sounds like alot. But, then again, so does 4+ hours total of wheeling a night.

To double-check, I did go back to the instructions. It says to multiply the diameter of the wheel (12 inches =304.8 mm) by pi (3.1416) to get the circumfrence of the wheel. (=957.559 mm). And to enter that number into the odometer as the "wheel factor". It had a few examples, like 20 inch diameter wheel would equal 1596 mm in the wheel factor.

Let me know if I am missing anything.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> To double-check, I did go back to the instructions. It says to multiply the diameter of the wheel (12 inches =304.8 mm) by pi (3.1416) to get the circumfrence of the wheel. (=957.559 mm). And to enter that number into the odometer as the "wheel factor". It had a few examples, like 20 inch diameter wheel would equal 1596 mm in the wheel factor.
> Let me know if I am missing anything.


That's exactly how I did it  . 
Last nite Xavier ran 6.4 miles with a top speed of 2.9mph and an avg. speed of 1.8mph,and was on the wheel for alittle over 4 hours total.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

On average Inky runs about 5 miles a night, with a top speed around 7mph and average of 2mph. He usually spends a little over 2 hours running. I've found that he runs less when I have him out for any amount of time during the day, and runs more, the more treats he has.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

goodbyemailbox said:


> I reset the meter and entered 304 as the wheel diameter and it shows that he has been averaging around 2-4 miles a night. That's not to say that your hedgie can't run 13 miles in a night, but the inches to mm calculation for a 12' wheel should be 304.


Hmmm... my odometer said to use the circumference of the wheel (966mm is what I used), rather than the diameter. Maybe your odometer takes the diamer and then re-figures the circumference on its own.


----------



## goodbyemailbox (Aug 10, 2010)

Sheryl said:


> goodbyemailbox said:
> 
> 
> > I reset the meter and entered 304 as the wheel diameter and it shows that he has been averaging around 2-4 miles a night. That's not to say that your hedgie can't run 13 miles in a night, but the inches to mm calculation for a 12' wheel should be 304.
> ...


ok i double checked my manual and it says to input the rotation, which i guess would be circumference. so i reset my odometer to 966 and my hedgie has been running an average of 12 miles a night for the past 3 nights. i just can't believe he's almost doing a half marathon each night. is this possible?


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Wilson's high is just over 14 miles, but is typically 12-13. My husband was certain he'd entered something wrong on the odometer but he's checked it several times. So, unless the odometer is faulty, Wilson runs a half-marathon, or close to it, most nights. Granted, it says it takes him six hours to do so, but that's still a lot of exercise. I wish I could get him to eat more, as he is losing weight with this wicked workout.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, Cholla has passed his 500 mile mark. That's as of Sept 15th (when we put the odometer on the wheel & made it miles, not kilometers), so I know he's actually run much more than that. But seeing 500 on the odometer is a nice milestone.


----------

